# Budd Builders plate



## had8ley (Apr 1, 2008)

While cleaning out some drawers this morning I came upon a Budd builders plate that came off of a scrapped coach. The first person that e-mails me with a request at had8ley at juno.com can have it free of charge.

Jay

_*** Jay - I edited your email to stop the spam bots from getting it. Tom_


----------



## had8ley (Apr 1, 2008)

had8ley said:


> While cleaning out some drawers this morning I came upon a Budd builders plate that came off of a scrapped coach. The first person that e-mails me with a request at had8ley at juno.com can have it free of charge.
> Jay
> 
> _*** Jay - I edited your email to stop the spam bots from getting it. Tom_



Thanks Tom. I wasn't thinking that early...


----------



## had8ley (Apr 1, 2008)

The Budd plate has been claimed. I will not reveal the lucky person's name but he is from the great state of New Jersey. How ironic, the car probably saw a lot of East Coast service.

Jay


----------

